# A pillar pods



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Where can I find A pillar pods for guages for the GTO? I need a pod for 3 gauges and I can not seem to find one.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

CopperD said:


> Where can I find A pillar pods for guages for the GTO? I need a pod for 3 gauges and I can not seem to find one.


Looked around and don't see any- - low production car like this, it will hard to find some aftermarket parts for it.


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

they are being made by a guy on the OTHER gto forum.:rofl:


----------

